# Rings in bark of tree



## miko0618 (Nov 9, 2016)

I should have taken pictures. I have a Hickory tree to diagnose. It has rings in the bark that go around the entire tree and slightly bulge. I can describe it like a wire rope was left on a tree and it grew around it. That's not what it is, but that's what it looks like. They are on the trunk and on several limbs. And guesses?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 9, 2016)

Sounds like reaction wood or some borers do that. Could be a few other things though. Try to get pics if you can.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 10, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> I should have taken pictures. I have a Hickory tree to diagnose. It has rings in the bark that go around the entire tree and slightly bulge. I can describe it like a wire rope was left on a tree and it grew around it. That's not what it is, but that's what it looks like. They are on the trunk and on several limbs. And guesses?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Looks like the tree tried to grow around something to me. Not an arborist but I see that a lot around me being in a very urban area


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 10, 2016)

That's what it looks like until you see them forming on the limbs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 10, 2016)

You've got me then lol, like I said, not an arborist over here


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

Dont think its sapsuckers...my guess is rib buckling and partial wood failure. Hows the overall canopy vitality and the root collar situation? Any outward signs of decay and or damage?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

Nevermind...I was on to something the first time...
Painted Hickory Borer


----------



## capetrees (Nov 10, 2016)

Any bittersweet at he base that was possibly cleared out of the tree? I've cleared it out of trees and the weed grew around and just about choked the tree out.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

Check for exit holes from borers.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 10, 2016)

capetrees said:


> Any bittersweet at he base that was possibly cleared out of the tree? I've cleared it out of trees and the weed grew around and just about choked the tree out.


It's in a yard. It's landscaped around it. Nothing out of the ordinary. It does have some heavy wounds at the top from losing it during a wind storm. It's attempting to close the wound. The remaining top is pretty broad and is concerning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

As is that tight juncture with included bark.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 10, 2016)

Jason Douglas said:


> As is that tight juncture with included bark.


Yep. I gave 2 suggestions. Removal or top it low and have a bush for a few years. They like the tree and I am not for topping unless it's a last ditch effort. It's kind of like chemo and cancer. There are going with removal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

How about a reduction of the smaller codom and/or a cable installation? Borers complicate matters if course


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 11, 2016)

The whole top has a hole straight through right under it. Or, it grew around it. It's sketchy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 11, 2016)

in the past week I've done 4 hollow trees. Crazy how it happens. At least it saves on weight at the dump lol


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 11, 2016)

The whole tree was full of them.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

That is some nasty discoloration.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

Wondering if Hickory Decline is also at play. Similar complex to Oak Wilt involving bark beetles and a different species of Ceratocystis. A stressed/dying tree would certainly attract borers and bark beetles which could then lead to fungal infection


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 11, 2016)

Or if the stress of the injury (losing its top) weakened it's defense. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

Chicken or the egg. May have broken out cuz of decay and or major borer damage.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 12, 2016)

Jason Douglas said:


> Chicken or the egg. May have broken out cuz of decay and or major borer damage.



Chicken,,no doubt,,,
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Nov 12, 2016)

That is sapsucker damage.


----------



## ATH (Nov 12, 2016)

Not saying there wasn't something else going on with the tree...but those rings were sap sucker - returning to the same tree - why the discoloration goes throughout the years.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 12, 2016)

I can see that. Even the big ring?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 13, 2016)

Sapsucker does things symmetrically for sure but the tendency is to produce grid like columns and rows.
I vote a borer.


----------

